# Caps, caps and more caps...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Another parcel arrived today in the mail… more caps… 









This time from Roger in Kentucky..









I especially like these caps


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beer drinkers, and hell raisers!!!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Have to ask, what is with the caps, am I missing something.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Bob, he plants the caps in the backyard, hoping to grow beer. 
They're for his board projects. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26339
http://lumberjocks.com/degoose/blog/22995


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, I did miss the post.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Larry*, these are nice looking caps. How do you use these? Do you put them in the wood like a button logo or what? Seems like I remember something or other that you did a while back but I'm not sure.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Larry's BBQ Boards are one thing he's made using the caps.

After seeing Larry's BBQ Boards, that gave me the idea to make a beer bottle balancer. (Hope you don't mind me throwing that in there Larry, but since your BBQ Boards were the inspiration for it, I felt it was appropriate.)

I'm sure there are other things in the works.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

"I especially like these caps" 
Ah, me poor, mistreated laddie-boy. Naturally, these would be thy favourites! Do yea nay see that they have graced the containers of heavnly Harp.
Harp Larger, me favourite… ahhhh… smooth as a maiden's thighs and sharp as a vixen's glance all at the same swallow. Curative to the enbittered heart and sullied soul. Second only to Guinness itself which is known to have been born from the kiss of Latis, herself. (sigh…)
:?)
Can't wait to see what you do with these.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Larry your going to have the Liquor Control Board pounding on your door thinking your running a Brewery


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's nice!

Some neat looking caps in there. Have fun.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice of Roger to remember drinking the beer first

you are not going out of materiel in a long time …. 
how many parcels have arived on your door with capsels Larry
you most nearly have enoff for a cuopple years now …. LOL

take care


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Dennis… I have plenty of caps … I am working on another design so stay tuned…and thanks to all who sent caps or had a drink on my behalf..LOL


----------

